# Betta Splendens



## TDI-line (25 Mar 2008)

Here is the Betta Splendens i bought from Wildwoods from the last UKAPS meet.


----------



## nry (25 Mar 2008)

Stop it.  I love betta's and one would go lovely in a low light PFK Nano which will soon be emptied of fish and shrimp....


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

I don't know what it is, but betta's have never really appealed to me.  I think its several years worth of anoyance over the volume of posts in the TFF betta forum "spamming" the recent posts list that's put me off 

Still, he looks very nice


----------



## johnny70 (26 Mar 2008)

Beautiful betta, nice capture's too. very nice

JOHNNY


----------



## Arana (26 Mar 2008)

Glad to see his doing so well Dan, he looks even better than he did in the shop now  he must like it in his new pad


----------



## TDI-line (26 Mar 2008)

Thanks guys, for the first month he disappeared into the green mass, but now he is much more active.

Shame though, as he never shows of his true finnage and seems quite lazy. On the other hand, my other fighter (different tank) who is much older, and is purple does.

Now this may seem a bit controversal, but 2 fighters in one tank...hmmm.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 Mar 2008)

I know some people who have kept two or more males in huge planted tanks. I used to be a member of UKBetta forum. Then again you get some females who can't be kept in the same tanks together.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2008)

Love bettas, it looks great  great green plants also!


----------



## TDI-line (14 Apr 2008)

Just a small update, now keeping both my male fighters in my display tank. 

There was a little chasing at the start, but no fighting or deaths. Just the pluming of finnage, which they do to anything in the tank.


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Apr 2008)

I used to have a Betta identical to yours in my tank.

I used to get tired of people going about Bettas being non community etc so I stopped visiting the betta section of TFF.  Too many 1G merchants in there with teir 'barrack' setups.

Mine used to love running around a nice large tank and was very fond of a female black molly. lol.

I should think in a large tank they would be much the same as any other territorial fish in that as long as there are plenty of plants/hardscape to break the line of vision that they can settle on sharing the tank.  Betta owners would probably say that your tank was too large though  lol

Very nice pics

Andy


----------



## beeky (17 Apr 2008)

I had a fighter that I bought as female to breed with my male. Turned out to be another male and very nearly killed the other one. Added it to my community tank where it attacked a male ruby barb taking out one of its eyes   I took it back to the shop after that!

I've had others which have been quite peaceful. I'm guessing it was more of a throwback to the short finned wild type which are more aggresive.


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Apr 2008)

They are also great for removing 'pest snails' eggs.  Once mine discovered the little blob of jelly was food he used to search for them.

They can be quite aggressive but due to their huge finnage they aren't as mobile as most of the other fish you will keep, therefore it must;ve been a slow barb. lol

Mine was in with 4 mollys, 4 plecs, 6 Danios, 6 Glolight Tetras and all seemed to get on reasonably well together.

Andy


----------

